# For a tiny patio



## Denise1952 (Oct 5, 2014)

I would never think of this, so happy there are sites like this photos came from to give me the ideas!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

Absofreakinlutely brilliant! We've got a very long pallet that was used when some fencing was shipped to DD. I've been cogitating on it trying to dream up a use for it. And my patio? It qualifies because it's tiny! Tiny, I tell you. Really, really tiny.

Thanks for posting the pic, Denise. I might have thought of it eventually, but at my age, "eventually" is too far in the future!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 5, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Absofreakinlutely brilliant! We've got a very long pallet that was used when some fencing was shipped to DD. I've been cogitating on it trying to dream up a use for it. And my patio? It qualifies because it's tiny! Tiny, I tell you. Really, really tiny.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic, Denise. I might have thought of it eventually, but at my age, "eventually" is too far in the future!



Wow, that's cool!!  I want pictures when you get'r done!!  You could also use those solar lamps, if you couldn't do the electric.  That's what I would have to use.  I do love the red.  I saw it in blue, and it looked good as well, but love that red!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 5, 2014)

by the way, this is from a site called Two Women and a Hoe.  I'm looking for the link now


----------

